# Socializing with IBS



## Renie5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I have joined this IBS support group so I don't feel so isolated. I have been suffering from this for as long as I can remember and I'm 28 now. It has never occurred to me in this time to reach out to a support group. I've always found each day extremely hard, some better than others. I find socializing difficult simply because I don't want to make plans then cancel them on friends and muck them around. IBS is unpredictable and I'm always in too much discomfort to enjoy myself. My really close friends understand and are tolerant to my lack of getting involved in social activities so I'm trying to get back out and about and do everything I can to not isolate myself and fall into depression. Still figuring out how this support group works but feel free to message. Your story or current difficulties. I've never been much of a writer but happy to try penpal!


----------



## Arzaan (Feb 1, 2016)

Renie5 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I have joined this IBS support group so I don't feel so isolated. I have been suffering from this for as long as I can remember and I'm 28 now. It has never occurred to me in this time to reach out to a support group. I've always found each day extremely hard, some better than others. I find socializing difficult simply because I don't want to make plans then cancel them on friends and muck them around. IBS is unpredictable and I'm always in too much discomfort to enjoy myself. My really close friends understand and are tolerant to my lack of getting involved in social activities so I'm trying to get back out and about and do everything I can to not isolate myself and fall into depression. Still figuring out how this support group works but feel free to message. Your story or current difficulties. I've never been much of a writer but happy to try penpal!


Whats ur ibs problem? Wat medication u r using.


----------



## HannaMcKay (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi there! I feel like we are in the same boat. I am struggling so much to go out and meet new people, I'm 17 and going to college in the fall and I can't imagine having to start over and meet all new friends when I can barely manage time for my old friends right now. I have suffered for the past 5 years and I wish there was something you could take for just a couple hours of relief. I feel so bad but I am almost always cancelling plans because of the IBS. I am so frustrated and I would love to know how other people cope with this issue!


----------



## goodmedicine (Mar 22, 2016)

Have you tried Immodium?


----------



## Renie5 (Mar 4, 2016)

Arzaan said:


> Whats ur ibs problem? Wat medication u r using.


Hi Arzaan, I have IBS-A.but leaning towards IBS-D. I can have anywhere between 3 - 10 bowel motions daily. Multiple food intolerance's (Salycilates, Gluten, dairy, preservatives and colors). Anxiety. At one stage chronic fatigue and depression but my IBS has improved after eliminating problematic foods, bad bacteria and gut parasites. I use Colofac (mebeverine 135mg), an antispasmodic, or liquid paraffin for relief. I'm on Fish oil, Saccharomyces boulardii, Metamucil, antihistamines which all help. And working to heal my gut by having bone broth. My gut is very sensitive so if I take medications like Imodium or other stools softeners I have the opposing problem. Pain killers are the same. I would love to use more supplements but not being able to have plant products makes it very complicated.


----------



## Renie5 (Mar 4, 2016)

HannaMcKay said:


> Hi there! I feel like we are in the same boat. I am struggling so much to go out and meet new people, I'm 17 and going to college in the fall and I can't imagine having to start over and meet all new friends when I can barely manage time for my old friends right now. I have suffered for the past 5 years and I wish there was something you could take for just a couple hours of relief. I feel so bad but I am almost always cancelling plans because of the IBS. I am so frustrated and I would love to know how other people cope with this issue!


Hi Hanna, I feel for you. I had to stop studying because I couldn't handle the accommodation arrangements, sitting in lectures and being in a constant state of pain and discomfort. It's easy to isolate yourself. I guess my advise is to set up a support group. Lecturers or Seniors you trust to be aware of your condition so when you go through a flare up or trialing new medication they take measures to aid your situation or speak on behalf of you. Regularly see a good doctor if you need and be open with family of your struggles ( I know my family didn't quite understand but it helped having the support). You'll meet lots of new people which usually means getting involved in events and having fun which can be very stressful when having IBS!! I'm older now so my struggles are work, dating and socializing. I'm lucky to have stable living arrangements and some close friends. I hope you work out ways to improve your IBS and get some relief from the daily symptoms! Best of luck!


----------



## WeCanBeatIt (Mar 23, 2016)

Hey everyone! I'm 18 and i have ibs for 2 years. It was a nightmare and i'm only 2 month far from finishing the high school and i feel like i can't handle it anymore. I guess i'm the only one in my school with this problem. My stomach is really picky and i can't do major changes in my diet right now. I'm waiting for the end of the high school. The reason i didn't tried changing my diet during summer break is because, probably you know the feeling, i was constantly stressed during school about what i was eating and even though i made good decisions, almost every day was bad. So that is hard to stick to a diet in the breaks. You know that you could eat whatever you want and nobody can hear you upset stomach(and you finally have a non-worrying time), and dieting is pointless because you know this won't cure anything. It's comforting to know that there's people like me . We just have to find each other and be friends. But this won't work since we stay mostly indoors. haha *cries*


----------

